# Where are the ladies?



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This is Mrs. CSI and I had been reading posts from Mrs. Inor, TG, Shot Lady, Khalan and Mish for months on here and now nothing. What happened?! He doesn't know I posted this by the way.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I think Mish and I are the only ones still posting. People move on..But, Welcome, and feel free to join and boost the "Femme Fa-tal".
Oh yeah, LongRider, and Auntie post too.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Auntie pops up from time to time, like a superhero hearing the call of a gardener in distress.  I'm not a long-timer, but I do have two X chromosomes.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mish was on this morning.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

PS: I am female and I am still around as well. I miss the others, too.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

People come and go from forums for various reasons. Try sending a PM to the ones you miss. That triggers an email to them and you may get a response even if they aren't monitoring the forum.

BTW: Why don't you just open up under your own screen name? There are other couples here.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Hopefully in the kitchen making me a sammich. :banstick:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mish in the house!!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Mrs CSI-Tech, 

We really like your husband's posts, he is surely one of the good guys and I am proud to "know him"...albeit from a forum!

Sadly Mrs Inor is gone, she was one of the best. TG, I haven't heard from her in a while. Shot Lady is still around, she is fantastic and wish she would give some more reviews at the range. Kahlan pops in every once in a while and we sure miss her quick wit. And Mish? Good Lord, I could write a novel on Mishie...

(Slippy pulls out his notepad and pencil and jots down some notes pertaining to the novel that he writing about Mish)...

Go ahead and create a member account of your own, we'd love to have you!

Thanks
Your new friend Sloppy...

(Sloppy is watching the NASCAR race and tends to over indulge...)

EDIT-To the Moderators...I just noticed this was in the Ladies Section. I meant no harm and made an honest mistake when I posted. I apologize, moderators feel free to delete my post. Thanks


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> And Mish? Good Lord, I could write a novel on Mishie...
> 
> (Slippy pulls out his notepad and pencil and jots down some notes pertaining to the novel that he writing about Mish)...


Ooooooo!!! _Another_ book about me?!!! How fun!! Can you tell me the title?!! hehe


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Gotta love Mish's avatars. LOL


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Gotta love Mish's avatars. LOL


You always knew I was a ninja!!! hehe


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Kahlan pops in every once in a while and we sure miss her quick wit.


Slippy thinks I have quick wit!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

This is Mrs hawg-

Anybody going to tell the truth here ? Never mind I already know the answer. Oh brother .........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> This is Mrs hawg-
> 
> Anybody going to tell the truth here ? Never mind I already know the answer. Oh brother .........


I used to tell the truth about all of my firearms/ammo being lost over the Marianna Trench and nobody believed me...so now I lie. :encouragement:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Wait...
Are we allowed in here now?

I... I feel kinda, kinda naughty. :shame:


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

May I join the group?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Wait...
> Are we allowed in here now?
> 
> I... I feel kinda, kinda naughty. :shame:


Kinda like being in the girls locker room in High School. LOL I got suspended for a week for that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sarahwalker said:


> May I join the group?


Pictures first...


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey, I can't tell which of you are dudes but keep the franks out of the bean pot! This area is for the ladies only. Any further posting in here by men will result in your avatar being changed to Hillary Clinton in a poodle skirt.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The thread is confusing, as the OP is the wife of a member, using the member's account.

Moving this to the general forum, as the topic has nothing to do with a woman-oriented topic and it won't harm a thing if it is in the general talk forum.

A lot of guys have posted in this thread, by the way. We all miss our wimin-folk members!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Am I a guy or a girl on this forum?! I forget!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> Am I a guy or a girl on this forum?! I forget!!


You are a ninja.


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

I am guessing that you "guy types" that are posting in here are "girlie men" eh .... hmmmmm


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Magical Mish Mash :spank:


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks like we've got some "Downstairs Mixups" on this forum.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Y'all do know that insulting a guy by calling him 'girlie' is in itself insulting to women, Riiiigghhhtt?

No skin off my nose, I've got better things to do than get my knickers in a twist; just wanted to point out that there is some attitude around that is less than welcoming to women. It takes more than removing manliness to make a real woman.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Spice said:


> Y'all do know that insulting a guy by calling him 'girlie' is in itself insulting to women, Riiiigghhhtt?
> 
> No skin off my nose, I've got better things to do than get my knickers in a twist; just wanted to point out that there is some attitude around that is less than welcoming to women. It takes more than removing manliness to make a real woman.


Why is that?
Calling a woman manly doesn't insult me at all.

Calling a man girlie is insulting to the man. Anyone else who takes insult to it is reading too deep.
It doesn't mean women are inferior, and so is he. It means he lost a few points on his man card.
It is a jab at him, and NOTHING more.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Spice said:


> Y'all do know that insulting a guy by calling him 'girlie' is in itself insulting to women, Riiiigghhhtt?
> 
> No skin off my nose, I've got better things to do than get my knickers in a twist; just wanted to point out that there is some attitude around that is less than welcoming to women. It takes more than removing manliness to make a real woman.


It's ok, Spice!! Let's go do our hair!!! lol


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

If you lose man points and become girlie…that would make being a woman like being a man, except with *less*. And you're right, turning it around does Not have the same implications…which reinforces the idea that the woman is lesser. I clearly don't take it too much to heart, or I wouldn't still be here. Just pointing out a potential answer to the question the thread started with.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

With all this bitching and moaning, shouldn't this thread be moved to the Ladies Only Section?

Thanks
:icon_smile:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Awww, this is just a fun, old stereotype. I don't want another woman to call me manly!! Why?! Because I want to be feminine!!! Why...because I'm a woman and I'm proud of that.
It all comes down to sex!! Men don't want to be called girlie/feminine! Why...because women don't generally want girlie/feminine men!! They want a big tough guy. I could be wrong but I also believe that most men don't see manly women as attractive. 
Less about who is better than another and more about what we find attractive in each sex. 

Anyway...my 2 cents


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> With all this bitching and moaning, shouldn't this thread be moved to the Ladies Only Section?
> 
> Thanks
> :icon_smile:






Now go take the trash out you big strong man!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Now go take the trash out you big strong man!!


OK

(Slippy kicks the ground and mutters to himself...why do I always have to take out the garbage?)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mish said:


> Awww, this is just a fun, old stereotype. I don't want another woman to call me manly!! Why?! Because I want to be feminine!!! Why...because I'm a woman and I'm proud of that.
> It all comes down to sex!! Men don't want to be called girlie/feminine! Why...because women don't generally want girlie/feminine men!! They want a big tough guy. I could be wrong but I also believe that most men don't see manly women as attractive.
> Less about who is better than another and more about what we find attractive in each sex.
> 
> Anyway...my 2 cents


I have to agree with everything you said. I work in a blue collar factory. There are women there that could pick me up by the ankle and shake the change outta my pockets... That is a turn off for me even though I enjoy bullshitting with them. I even got some good shadetree advice from one of them. I imagine the same goes for women in regards to the flaming homosexual male. Sure they can be a great friend, but I'm guessing that they are not attractive to normal women.

*Ark looks over his shoulder to make sure his wife didn't see this. Then he takes out the trash*


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My husband just found out I started this thread. I usually do pintrest and Facebook. I just wondered if there were women here. I encourage him to buy guns, bullets, food etc. He probably wouldn't do it if I didn't feel the same way.


----------

